# russkih bukv netu...

## Stormmind

K sozhaleniju ja dazhe ne mogu prochest chto v etom forume napisano.

proboval vse encodings i mozilla, vseravno vse vygljadit kak ieroglify. =/

Podozrevaju chto u menja prosto netu nuzhnyh fontov. U menja prosto

chistyj gentoo sejchas, nichego specialnogo ne ustanavlival.

// Storm

----------

## svyatogor

Prover, 4to LC_ALL="ru_RU.KOI8-R"  esli vmesto russkogo vidish kvadratiki - peresoberi fontconfig.

----------

## Stormmind

kakoj fontconfig? ja tolko kvadraty s tsyframi vizhu. 

A globalnye ja ne hochu na russkij stavit, potomu chto ja hochu estcho shvedskij videt tozhe.

// Storm

----------

## svyatogor

 *Stormmind wrote:*   

> kakoj fontconfig? ja tolko kvadraty s tsyframi vizhu. 
> 
> A globalnye ja ne hochu na russkij stavit, potomu chto ja hochu estcho shvedskij videt tozhe.
> 
> // Storm

 

Prosto sdelay 

```

emerge fontconfig 

```

----------

